

Brand Name Loyalty or Mental Trap? - ZeroGravitas
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/loyalty.htm

======
pbhjpbhj
I wonder why he missed out those that haven't purchased but still see the
value of a product irrespective of a brand label?

Aside: I'm assuming this piece is by DougP, I found it annoying that the
author wasn't mentioned. Must remember to add author info to my blog!

